# Cultec Stormwater system



## harrysarora (Mar 14, 2009)

The architect for a house i am building has 32 cultec stormwater chambers - 330xl , what should i budget to buy those.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Probably 32 x (your price plus markup):thumbsup:


----------

